# Opinion on this MS Eng. Program



## HITMANVQ35 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would like to receive some opinions on what others think about this MS Eng. Program for Mechanical Engineer. There are some courses related to HVAC/MEP which I'm interested in. I think it would make me a better engineer since I don't have much design experience. Do most MS Eng. not require GRE? Also are there any other good MS Eng. Programs for HVAC/MEP field?

http://www.oaee.umd.edu/grad/grad-courses.html#enme

I'm also considering doing MS in Civil Eng. possibly transportation. How feasible do you think this is? Here are some of the courses

http://www.oaee.umd.edu/grad/grad-courses....#transportation

Thanks for all the help

HITMAN


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2009)

HITMANVQ35 said:


> Do most MS Eng. not require GRE?


Most I've seen require the GRE unless you received your bachelor's from that schools undergrad program. Just how much merit they put into the GRE scores is another question altogether.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you get your bachelor's in mech. or civil ? Seems like deciding on hvac/mpe design and highway/bridge design is a big difference.

I am doing my masters at the same university as my bachelor's, they did not ever mention the GRE, so I did not have to take it.

Good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Jan 21, 2009)

My undergrad was in Mechanical. Would it be a huge/difficult leap to do Master's in Civil with that background?

JoeBoone if you don't mind disclosing, which master's program are you enrolled in. I'd like to check out as many programs as possible. Are you mechanical as well?


----------



## Kuku (Jan 22, 2009)

Mechanical &gt; Civil 

You say you lack experience... I don't think getting a masters necessarily equates to experience... in fact it really doesn't. What are you looking to do with your degree(s)? Design for an A/E firm?


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jan 22, 2009)

It might be a little difficult to go from Mech to Civil. Also, I would think almost all of the graduate courses in a Civil program will have prerequisites that an undergrad civil student would have already taken.

I agree with the previous comment that the Master's does not really equate to experience, but it would be good to have. I would recommend doing it directly after your bachelors.... I waited a couple of years, and it can be a pain to go back once you've been out a while, especially while working full-time. If I would have already had my PE, then I would not have worried about a Masters, but I would not be eligible to take the PE until about the time I finish my Masters.

My undergrad was a Bachelor's of Science in Civil Engr, and my grad degree will be a Masters of Engineering in Structural.

Also, like the previous comment... just decide what type of work you want to do (mech or civil), and also what type of company you plan to work for (gov't, private, a/e firm) etc. In my opinion, licensure is more important in private industry than education, but on the other hand, more education can only help in what you do.


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Jan 22, 2009)

KuKu, I just thought getting a master's would help in the long run and also since I've been out of school for two and half years doing non-engineering job... it might help me land an actual engineering job.

I want to either work for A/E firm doing design or for the government doing similar type of work. Are there any government agencies that provide such opportunities besides Army Corps of Engineers?


----------



## WAHOO-LONGHORN (Jan 22, 2009)

There is a big differnce b/t Maryland's Master's in Engineering program and getting and M.S. in engineering (which they also offer). The Master's in Engineering program is best for consulting because it consists solely of coursework (No research or thesis). The M.S. is more for people who are interested in doing research. I live in Baltimore, and work as a consultant so I know plenty of people who are enrolled in the Master's in Engineering Program, and they seem pretty satisfied. That being said, it's meaningless without a license, which should be a primary goal if you have any abet accredited engineering degree. Once you get licensed, then you will have the latitude to explore further education. If I were you I'd make sure I liked working in engineering before I got back in school.

I was a unique case bcause I needed a masters to qualify to sit for the PE b/c my undergrad was in a science discpline. I knew I needed to get licensed b/c I worked in engineering and contracting after college for 3.5 yrs. I ended up getting the MS in engineering from the University of Texas. Then I had to work for 3 years before the would let me sit for the PE.


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Jan 22, 2009)

> If I were you I'd make sure I liked working in engineering before I got back in school


That's also what I'm struggling with as I have no real engineering work experience and I don't want to commit to it and find out later it isn't for me.

Can people offer some insight into this?


----------



## Kuku (Jan 22, 2009)

HITMANVQ35 said:


> KuKu, I just thought getting a master's would help in the long run and also since I've been out of school for two and half years doing non-engineering job... it might help me land an actual engineering job.
> I want to either work for A/E firm doing design or for the government doing similar type of work. Are there any government agencies that provide such opportunities besides Army Corps of Engineers?


First question I would ask you if I was interviewing you would be why you are working in your current job (I'm assuming it isn't related to your degree... correct me if I am wrong) instead of something related. I am by no means knocking grad school, I wish I had stayed on right after my BS degree. There are definitely more opportunities for you career-wise with an MS. I agree with Joe, if you are really serious about grad school, do it now, it is a lot easier than later on.

Also, my insight on A/E engineering work is that it is usually always feast or famine and it can be insanely boring.


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Jan 22, 2009)

> Also, my insight on A/E engineering work is that it is usually always feast or famine and it can be insanely boring.


Why is it boring?


----------



## HITMANVQ35 (Jan 22, 2009)

haha, i guess my reply was little blunt...

I understand it can get repetitive from just crunching numbers and CADDing all day. But does it get better once you get your license? Can't you deligate those tasks to junior engineers?


----------



## Dleg (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it's becoming more common to waive the GRE requirement for on-line Masters of Engineering programs, which are aimed at working professionals. I looked into doing this with my alma mater (Colo. State Univ.) and I seem to recall the GRE was not required, as long as you had a BS in engineering to begin with.

Further, they also would allow me to do the Masters of Eng. in Civil, even though my BS is in Mech. Or at least, that's what I recall. I didn't go for it because I couldn't justify the $1500 per class on my cruddy state salary.


----------



## Kuku (Jan 23, 2009)

HITMANVQ35 said:


> haha, i guess my reply was little blunt...
> I understand it can get repetitive from just crunching numbers and CADDing all day. But does it get better once you get your license? Can't you deligate those tasks to junior engineers?


Hah I've had my license for less than a month. I'll let you know in a few years. Electrical design is boring. Can't speak for other trades.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 26, 2009)

HITMANVQ35 said:


> KuKu, I just thought getting a master's would help in the long run and also since I've been out of school for two and half years doing non-engineering job... it might help me land an actual engineering job.
> I want to either work for A/E firm doing design or for the government doing similar type of work. Are there any government agencies that provide such opportunities besides Army Corps of Engineers?



Yes there are numerous places to be an engineer for the Federal Gov't besides the Corps. There is the Air Force Center for Engineering and the Environment (AFCEE), Naval Facilities Engineering Command (NAVFAC), and just about every garrison/base/post etc. needs engineers on station. And thats just DoD! DHS also has lots of opportunities. If you want a federal GOV job in engineering, look at USAjobs.gov. That's the federal gov's website for all jobs.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 8, 2009)

I finished my MS back in 2006. The GRE was required even though I had graduated from the same school with my bachelors degree. Doing the coursework I was interested in and knowing I had the freedom to conduct what research I wanted to was awesome. The majority of the job offers I had leaving with my MS was in design. After all the MS work, I was a little tired of design. Maybe some day, but not now.

BTW, get your masters in ME. I thought about getting mine in biological engineering (my research was in biomechanics), but mechanical is much more broad and applicable to many more jobs. Stick with mechanical and you can't go wrong.


----------

